# Polo Towers vs. Grand Chateau vs. HGVC Flamingo



## djyamyam (Apr 28, 2008)

One of my staff wants to go Las Vegas and potentially stay in a TS.  She'd be taking her younger son and father.  She prefers to be on the strip or very close to it.  Her dad may will want to go to the casino, potentially at all hours.  I would say PT, GC and Flamingo would be the ones to consider.  Not needing luxury, but needing easy access to a casino, which would be the one to pick?  A 1BR would be sufficient although a 2BR would be nice.  Can the casino be accessed indoors at any of these TSs?

There's availability at GC and PT, but can't see Flamingo for the time frame she wants.  If at the PT, how do you get a rennovated unit (2BR)?  In one of Doug's posting, I seem to remember that the closest casino to the PT is .5 miles away?


----------



## Dave M (Apr 28, 2008)

djyamyam said:


> In one of Doug's posting, I seem to remember that the closest casino to the PT is .5 miles away?


Take a look at this map. Polo Towers and Grand Chateau show up just to the right of the green "City Center" project and adjacent to the "FX Luxury Elvis resort". Notice that Planet Hollywood, MGM Grand and Monte Carlo are all within a few blocks of both PT and GC.

I would choose GC. It's newer and, as an owner, I'm biased!


----------



## Kola (Apr 28, 2008)

djyamyam said:


> I would say PT, GC and Flamingo would be the ones to consider.  Not needing luxury, but needing easy access to a casino, which would be the one to pick?  A 1BR would be sufficient although a 2BR would be nice.  Can the casino be accessed indoors at any of these TSs?
> 
> There's availability at GC and PT, but can't see Flamingo for the time frame she wants.  If at the PT, how do you get a rennovated unit (2BR)?  In one of Doug's posting, I seem to remember that the closest casino to the PT is .5 miles away?



Marriott's GC is superior to PT because it has been designed and equipped to Marriott's standards. PT is older and no cosmetic room refurbishing will ever change the original building design or improve access to it from the strip. Neither GC nor PT have indoor access to a cassino but they are both within a couple of minutes walk to casinos, - certainly not 0.5miles - unless you want to walk all the way to Wynn's !!! Personally I find that unless you are prepared to do a lot of walking from one hotel/casino to another all along the strip you will miss a lot in L.Vegas. And walking outdoors is what one needs after spending hours in smoke-filled casinos. 
K.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry, but I have to disagree about the distances.  From the front door of Grand Chateau to the closest _gaming area_ of any casino is certainly at least 1/2 mile.  Walking across the street, down the alley and through the parking area to the mall of a casino is not the casino proper.

"One Las Vegas block" is a lot longer than a block most other places.  And distances are deceiving in the desert.  Things look much closer than they appear.  South Point Casino, for instance, looks very close to my house, but it is probably five miles if you were walking...

All of that said, if you aren't staying at the Flamingo, you'll be as close as you can get to a casino at Grand Chateau (Aladdin) or Polo Towers (MGM or across the street Monte Carlo).  All are about "one Las Vegas block" away.

Fern


----------



## Dave M (Apr 28, 2008)

Not true, I believe, Fern. From GC, across Harmon and through the mall gets to the Planet Hollywood (formerly the Aladdin) casino in about five minutes.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 28, 2008)

First, are you only looking using I.I.? If that's the case, then that's why you're not seeing the HGVC Flamingo propetry as it excahgnes through RCI.

We own at PT's, GC and HGVC LV Strip so, in a sence we own at all three.

I'm a little split between Dave and Fern. PH certainly does not feel like a 1/2 mile walk to the casino enterance but, the closest enterance to the property is through the Miracle Mile Shops and it is a little bit of a walk until you actually set foot in the casino. I would say it's at least 1/2 mile but, because the enterance to the mall is so close my bet is most people would easily say it's just a hop, skip and a jump into PH's casino. Polo Towers is a pretty fare walk to the enterance of any casino but, as mentioned, only about a 1/2 block in any direction. HGVC Flamingo is a short strool across the garden pool area to the Flamingo's casino.

Polo Towers main area's are still exceptionally nice. Not Marriott nice but they're far from second hand nice. I'll post a link to our PT's photo's and Marriott photo's at the end of this thread so you can compare. The room photo's at PT's are a moot point since the lions share have already been renovated.

Marriott and HGVC both offer in unit washer/dryer units. Polo Towers has washer and dryers every 3rd floor and they charge for the. Polo Towers has daily maid service (make bed, exchange towels, take out trash) with a good mid week cleaining. Marriott offers no maid service, not even a midweek cleaning and I don't believe HGVC offers even a midweek cleaning. 

Marriott has the smallest of small pools and hot tubs but a GREAT outdoor bar/patio area on the 38th floor with wonderful views. Guests at MGC also are allowed to use the Polo Towers pool or the Planet Hollywood pools by showing their room keys. Polo Towers has a roof top pool, free cabana's, a gas grill but, the view is less than spectacular because of the wall surrounding the pool. HGVC Flamingo has a small pool but guests have been allowed in the past to use the Flamigo resort/casino pools. I have read reports that the Flamingo resort/casino's pool parties can be a little loud but most seem to agree it's not that much of a problem. 

If I were choosing between the three any or all would be a good choice IMO. But if I had to rank them from favorite to least favorite, Right now it would be a tie between the HGVC Flamingo and Marriott. If not for ongoing construction in and around the Marriott then it would be Marriott, Flamingo and Polo Towers. Polo Towers gets downgraded IMO because there is no in room washer/dryer and because they closed the owners lounge. HGVC Flamingo and Marriott both have nice area's for guests to relax. When PT's did away with it's owners lounge they lost the relaxation place for owners unless you want to hang out by the pool.

Photo album for Polo Towers (click the photo)




Photo album for Grand Chateau


----------



## derb (Apr 28, 2008)

First of all, I truly hate the european washer/dryer that GC has.  I hated them in france and Spain also.

Flamingo has great security.  The hotel actually is responsible and they have bicycle security guards in the pool area at nite so the walk from the strip, thru the casino and thru the pool area to the resort is under the eyes of the guards so the kids will be safe..


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 28, 2008)

HGVC Flamingo has the best pool of the 3.. since you get to use the hotel pool. Waterslides, waterfalls.. etc..  but in the summer, it gets crowded with drunk college kids.
It's very close to the casino.. 
also, depending on when you are going.. The rooms are being completely remodeled this year. Should be comparable with the Marriott in interior quality.


----------



## Fern Modena (Apr 28, 2008)

They are asking about access to the Casino, not the mall.  That's two different things...  Its kinda like people quoting distances in Vegas using Google's maps and the properties' addresses.  While technically correct, it doesn't really say how far it is to anything meaningful in the casino, just to the curb in front of it.

Fern



Dave M said:


> Not true, I believe, Fern. From GC, across Harmon and through the mall gets to the Planet Hollywood (formerly the Aladdin) casino in about five minutes.


----------



## djyamyam (Apr 28, 2008)

dougp26364 said:


> First, are you only looking using I.I.? If that's the case, then that's why you're not seeing the HGVC Flamingo propetry as it excahgnes through RCI.



No, I'm aware that Flamingo is RCI.  They want to go at Christmas and there's no current availability in RCI while there is availability at both PT and GC.  I know that Christmas has more availability than New Year's and that is fine with them.

Fern is correct, access to malls is not the key issue.  Access to casino is a high priority.  Sounds like PT units are almost all rennovated.  I think Flamingo is the best option as it is the closest to a casino and the best pool.  

Is it likely that availability may yet show up (or has spacebanking for it already come and gone)?  I can probably recommend that they rent from an owner.  Is there a HGVC owner rental site like DVC or FF that I can direct them to?


----------



## Dave M (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand your response to my post, Fern. My statement was that it is 5 minutes "through the mall *to the ... casino*". Wasn't that the question? I meant _into_ the casino, not at any curb.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 28, 2008)

djyamyam said:


> Is it likely that availability may yet show up (or has spacebanking for it already come and gone)?  I can probably recommend that they rent from an owner.  Is there a HGVC owner rental site like DVC or FF that I can direct them to?



I don't know when they give inventory to RCI..  I sent you a PM regarding the rental question


----------



## ricoba (Apr 28, 2008)

I have stayed at all three Hilton properties and the closest to a casino floor is probably the Flamingo, with the Club @ the Hilton not too far behind.

But if we go for gaming, we stay at a hotel.  Then it's just an elevator ride down to the casino floor.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 29, 2008)

djyamyam said:


> No, I'm aware that Flamingo is RCI.  They want to go at Christmas and there's no current availability in RCI while there is availability at both PT and GC.  I know that Christmas has more availability than New Year's and that is fine with them.
> 
> Fern is correct, access to malls is not the key issue.  Access to casino is a high priority.  Sounds like PT units are almost all rennovated.  I think Flamingo is the best option as it is the closest to a casino and the best pool.
> 
> Is it likely that availability may yet show up (or has spacebanking for it already come and gone)?  I can probably recommend that they rent from an owner.  Is there a HGVC owner rental site like DVC or FF that I can direct them to?



Flamingo is probably the best and shortest walk to a casino floor but, not by much. If they're going around Christmas time then pools shouldn't be a consideration. I believe most, if not all, of the Flamingo's pools will be closed. IMO, December is not swimming weather. Even though Vegas is in the desert, it still gets relatively cold in the winter. If I'm not mistaken daytime highs around Christmas time will be in the 60's with nightime temps getting cool enough you'll need a jacket. 

One other consideration is a Harrah's casino vs Planet Hollywood's casino. They're are both close enough that the difference isn't worth mentioning IMO but, Harrah's isn't known for giving very good odds. Planet Hollywood's odds aren't all that great either but, they're better than what I've seen at the Flamingo. If I had a choice of casino's, I'd take Planet Hollywood's any day.


----------



## PA- (Apr 29, 2008)

Dave M said:


> Take a look at this map. Polo Towers and Grand Chateau show up just to the right of the green "City Center" project and adjacent to the "FX Luxury Elvis resort". Notice that Planet Hollywood, MGM Grand and Monte Carlo are all within a few blocks of both PT and GC.
> 
> I would choose GC. It's newer and, as an owner, I'm biased!



Dave.

Why is it that my weakest trader can get GC anytime I want?  Is this a temporary abberation?


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 29, 2008)

PA- said:


> Dave.
> 
> Why is it that my weakest trader can get GC anytime I want?  Is this a temporary abberation?




New property, good availability of developer owned units is what I suspect. Plus Vegas is hitting over developed status and beyond.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 29, 2008)

I've stayed at some of the mega-hotels and some of the rooms are much farther from the casino than the HGVC Flamingo. Especially MGM, Mandalay Bay, Venetian.. 





ricoba said:


> I have stayed at all three Hilton properties and the closest to a casino floor is probably the Flamingo, with the Club @ the Hilton not too far behind.
> 
> But if we go for gaming, we stay at a hotel.  Then it's just an elevator ride down to the casino floor.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 29, 2008)

CaliDave said:


> I've stayed at some of the mega-hotels and some of the rooms are much farther from the casino than the HGVC Flamingo. Especially MGM, Mandalay Bay, Venetian..



Ahhh....but you see, I gave up staying at Strip hotels(and we have stayed at a lot of them) a long time ago....now I stay downtown at the Golden Nugget or the newly renovated Fremont. 

BTW our rooms at the MGM & the Mandalay Bay were just a short elevator ride down to the casino floor.  So I guess it's which tower you stay in at a Strip casino/hotel.


----------



## CaliDave (Apr 29, 2008)

ricoba said:


> BTW our rooms at the MGM & the Mandalay Bay were just a short elevator ride down to the casino floor.  So I guess it's which tower you stay in at a Strip casino/hotel.



That's because you look like a high roller, they want you in that casino quick.
I look like a poor trouble maker, they want me as far away as possible 

The Fremont always looked like a dump to me.. is it actually nice? 
I do like the Golden Nugget.  
I'm partial to the strip. When I lose all my money, and walk to the next casino's ATM. I feel like I've saved $$ on that 20 minute walk.


----------



## ricoba (Apr 29, 2008)

CaliDave said:


> That's because you look like a high roller, they want you in that casino quick.
> I look like a poor trouble maker, they want me as far away as possible
> 
> The Fremont always looked like a dump to me.. is it actually nice?
> ...




That's it....I am a high roller at the Penny Slots and I get extra privileges from my $1 - $2 bets!  :hysterical: 

At MGM one year we had a very good deal on a mini suite in the main tower right above the casino floor.  And we stayed at the Mandalay Bay almost immediately after it was opened and again had a great rate on a room with a great view, directly above the casino.

We started enjoying downtown a few years ago, when Steve Wynn still owned the GN.  We have almost always had a good experience there and the rooms are as nice as many strip hotels.

I started staying at the Fremont when I was looking for a super cheap place in the heart of downtown.  Once you start playing there it's easy to get comped, so I took advantage of their free or almost free rooms.  One year I was able to stay 4 nights during the summer for $20 or less for the whole time!.  At first, we just accepted that the rooms were a bit worn compared to the GN, but then last year (I think) they did a major overhaul of the rooms.  Sure they are still old Vegas small, but they have really spruced up the interior and made them more comfortable and appealing.  I will admit though the casino shows wear and tear, but its a friendly and fun place, at least for us to play.


----------



## gretel (Apr 30, 2008)

My mom has the same issue with walking.  We stayed in Las Vegas last month.  She stayed at the Las Vegas Hilton and just took the elevator down to the casino.  It was very convenient.  I stayed at the Polo Towers and found NY NY to be the closest casino, although it was a hike (especially in the wee hours of the morning when I was approached by people- unsettling!). The LV Hilton is not on the strip but has a convenient monorail station too. 

The rooms at PT were very nice.  If you don't mind the walk, it is a nice place to stay.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 30, 2008)

gretel said:


> My mom has the same issue with walking.  We stayed in Las Vegas last month.  She stayed at the Las Vegas Hilton and just took the elevator down to the casino.  It was very convenient.  I stayed at the Polo Towers and found NY NY to be the closest casino, although it was a hike (especially in the wee hours of the morning when I was approached by people- unsettling!). The LV Hilton is not on the strip but has a convenient monorail station too.
> 
> The rooms at PT were very nice.  If you don't mind the walk, it is a nice place to stay.



You found NYNY to be the closest casino? You had to walk by either Monte Carlo or MGM just to get to NYNY. Both MGM and Monte Carlo's casino's are right through the front doors. There is no way that NYNY is closer than either MGM or Monte Carlo and it would be questionable that NYNY would be closer than either Planet Hollywood or the Tropicana. As you mentioned, all of these resorts casino's are a decent walk from Polo Towers. I would esitmate at least 1/2 to 3/4 mile from door to door when walking.


----------



## gretel (Apr 30, 2008)

Monte Carlo is set WAYYYY back across the street.  New York New York's casino entrance is right there on the strip not far from the light where you have to cross.  MGM is on the same side of the street but the entrance to the casino is about a block down through a crowded section of the strip.  NY NY was closest.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 30, 2008)

gretel said:


> Monte Carlo is set WAYYYY back across the street.  New York New York's casino entrance is right there on the strip not far from the light where you have to cross.  MGM is on the same side of the street but the entrance to the casino is about a block down through a crowded section of the strip.  NY NY was closest.




I suppose it's all in the eye of the beholder but, we've been hanging out in Vegas since '98 and prefer the south end of the strip. I don't believe the Monte Carlo is set any further back than NYNY. It's certainly not waaaayyy back and neither is MGM. NYNY is definately not the closest.


----------



## gretel (May 1, 2008)

Like I said, NY NY had an entrance directly at that crossing.  There were no hallways, shrubbery, etc. to get to the casino. 

Don't even get me started about the locations of the monorails!


----------



## dougp26364 (May 1, 2008)

gretel said:


> Like I said, NY NY had an entrance directly at that crossing.  There were no hallways, shrubbery, etc. to get to the casino.
> 
> Don't even get me started about the locations of the monorails!



There is also a crosswalk directly in front of the Monte Carlo. No shrubs, no hallways et... to block the path into the casino. ONce inside the doors of the Monte Carlo you'll find slot machines within a few steps of the door. 

I've made this walk many times over the years. There is NO WAY that NYNY's casino is closer than either Monte Carlo or MGM to either MGC or Polo Towers.


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 2, 2008)

From MGC, I would say that the closest casino's in order are: Planet Hollywood, Monte Carlo and NYNY (until City Center is finished).  As far as the time it took to make my Starbucks run in the morning, it didn't take all that many minutes to walk through part of the PH mall, then through the casino to my caffeine destination.  Close enough for me...


----------

